# Carbine Conversion. Truck gun?



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Was browsing Shotgun News and saw an ad for Mechtech Systems conversions. It is a carbine upper that works with 1911s, Glocks and Springfield XD. You just take off the slide and put the frame in the upper. This sounds like a great idea for a truck gun if you like pistol caliber carbines. They seem to be selling for around 3-4 hundred. Sounds a little pricy but I like the idea. Just thought I'd share. Here is a pic.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

looks different. Would like to shoot one to see if it is worth the money.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Too cool. Thanks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They did make a buttstock for a 1911. From what I comprehend you take the grips off.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the carbine upper a firearm?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Is the carbine upper a firearm?


No. This is completely legal and no FFL involved. Just like an AR upper. It must fall under the same legal loophole as the sig brace and slidefire.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

James m said:


> They did make a buttstock for a 1911. From what I comprehend you take the grips off.


Pretty sure that will get you in trouble.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Pretty sure that will get you in trouble.


That's what I thought. Handgun or rifle?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> No. This is completely legal and no FFL involved. Just like an AR upper. It must fall under the same legal loophole as the sig brace and slidefire.


Sig brace loophole is closed. ATF made a final decision that shouldering the Sig brace modifies it's purpose and makes the weapon a SBR.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

This is the ruling, BE AWARE THIS IS A PDF DOWNLOAD LINK FROM THE ATF WEBSITE.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...5dbHaaon0q0RzuwTw&sig2=afBSXN1JurMp9wn5A3MDxw


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Sig brace loophole is closed. ATF made a final decision that shouldering the Sig brace modifies it's purpose and makes the weapon a SBR.


And yet I can still buy one... Lol.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> And yet I can still buy one... Lol.


Yes, they are absolutely legal to own and use (as intended) however, putting one to your shoulder is a felony


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The control item is the 1911 frame.
It is completely legal to do the conversion, it is still a pistol just with a long barrel.
You can't go the other way, without registering a SBR @ $200.00.
All of the pistol to rifle conversion that I have seen to date are poor quality and would not bet my life on.
But, to each his own.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd be curious as to the exact function of this on a 1911. Most other guns I can see, but the barrel nut on the 1911 is where I'm having trouble.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jakthesoldier said:


> i'd be curious as to the exact function of this on a 1911. Most other guns i can see, but the barrel nut on the 1911 is where i'm having trouble.


All you are using is the feeding from the mag in the frame and the hammer to fire.
The unit is a direct blowback, using nothing of the slide, bushing, spring and barrel from the 1911.
Think of it in simplistic terms as being similar to an m3 grease gun or closer, a sten gun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hickock45 did a video on it in 9mm. Looks accurate, but he mentioned that it was heavy.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a question... actually a couple questions.
first, it's totally legal to have a full sized rifle loaded up in the gun rack where I am, but I know that isn't the case everywhere. 
So, for me, if I wanted a carbine or full size rifle for a truck gun I could just do that. First question I have is why would I want a rifle for my truck? Or rather, why do y'all want a rifle for the truck?

I mean if it's for hunting, why not just get a rifle? Why bother with an AR pistol or something like this? Or, if it's for hunting, why not just have it at home until you go hunting?
If it's for defense, wouldn't a handgun be sufficient? If I am so far away from an assailant that I need a rifle to hit him then I am more than far enough away to just run away, or drive away if I'm going to have to get in the vehicle to get the gun anyway. 
Also, handguns are just plain easier to use in a vehicle, so why would anyone want a larger weapon in such a small space?
What would be the advantages of a rifle that fires handgun ammo? I mean the purpose, at least to me, of having a rifle is to accurately fire a heavier round.
In a defense situation the only reason I would want a rifle round would be to defeat armor. 
And if you are going to all this trouble, why not use, for example an 870 with either a pistol, folding, or collapsible stock?

Sorry, lots of questions. Seriously seeking answers, I intend no offense.

I do see two blaringly obvious reasons to own this though. 1. "Because I can" and 2. Because it's cool/unique


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Sig brace loophole is closed. ATF made a final decision that shouldering the Sig brace modifies it's purpose and makes the weapon a SBR.


I believe Sig has filed suit on that so stay tuned. However, that is the current state of play.

On the MechTech, I have never been able to figure out why one of those would be preferable to a separate carbine.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Only pistols purpose built to accept a buttstock can have one. Other then that its a applying for a license for the modification. Most common you see pics of are Lugers. But I have a WWII Candian Inglis Hi Power that the back of the grip is slotted for the buttstock. Doesn't have to be an original buttstock, can be a reproduction.

The original mare's leg from Wanted Dead or Alive was a cut down rifle so required a special license. Modern mare's leg doesn't require that license as the receiver is purpose built as a handgun & so was never a rifle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Only pistols purpose built to accept a buttstock can have one. Other then that its a applying for a license for the modification. Most common you see pics of are Lugers. But I have a WWII Candian Inglis Hi Power that the back of the grip is slotted for the buttstock. Doesn't have to be an original buttstock, can be a reproduction.
> 
> The original mare's leg from Wanted Dead or Alive was a cut down rifle so required a special license. Modern mare's leg doesn't require that license as the receiver is purpose built as a handgun & so was never a rifle.


Get a Thomson Center, the old ones made before S + W took over. S + W can go to hell, they love money, and gun grabbers.

They also sold out the MLs, let S +W rot in HELL

P.S. I love all my TC Hawkens and Renegades


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sidekahr said:


> hickock45 did a video on it in 9mm. Looks accurate, but he mentioned that it was heavy.


that is from the weight of the bolt, has no locking mechanism, relys on bolt weight to slow down extraction.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll stay with an AR carbine. Why does anybody want a pistol cartridge in a carbine?? So you can shoot out to 75 yards instead of 50? If your fighting for your live and your away from home I'd want the AR. 

S&W is still one of the great gun makers in the history if the US. They are directly responsible for designs and inventions that changed firearm development since the Civil War. Who did Winchester work for before copying S&W's design to come up with the rifle?? Sure they made a mistake. Doesn't everyone??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

chipper said:


> i'll stay with an ar carbine. Why does anybody want a pistol cartridge in a carbine?? So you can shoot out to 75 yards instead of 50? If your fighting for your live and your away from home i'd want the ar.
> 
> S&w is still one of the great gun makers in the history if the us. They are directly responsible for designs and inventions that changed firearm development since the civil war. Who did winchester work for before copying s&w's design to come up with the rifle?? Sure they made a mistake. Doesn't everyone??


Um, Winchester bought and produced most of their models from John Browning.
Most well known are 92 wini, 94, wini, 97 shotgun, mod 12 shotgun.
Veery little was developed by Winchester who was just a marketing hustler.
Even the Henry was bought out by him. The volcanic was the predecessor to the Henry, that was an S&W.
Browning would come to him with new guns which he would purchase the manufacturing rights for.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I have a question... actually a couple questions.
> first, it's totally legal to have a full sized rifle loaded up in the gun rack where I am, but I know that isn't the case everywhere.
> So, for me, if I wanted a carbine or full size rifle for a truck gun I could just do that. First question I have is why would I want a rifle for my truck? Or rather, why do y'all want a rifle for the truck?
> 
> ...


Those are good questions. I don't have any experience with pistol caliber carbines other than my .44 mag lever gun. My current truck gun is a 12 gauge. My thoughts for something like this would be as a component to my get home kit. If I had to ditch the truck and walk the long journey home I could just stow the slide from my ccw and carry the rifle. I would already have the ammo and mags so there's no additional gear to mess with. The carbine would give me some additional range and accuracy. Another bonus is if you have a glock this would work great with the 32 round mags or even the drums. Those are just my thoughts. I'm sure there are more folks who will weigh in on some positives for the carbines.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Hickock45 did a video on it in 9mm. Looks accurate, but he mentioned that it was heavy.


Found it. Love his videos!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Biggest problem with such conversions is if your lower fails you loose use of both firearms.


----------

